# Siedler 2 @XP



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

Eins vornweg:
Es geht nicht um 
Aufbruch der Kulturen
Es geht nicht um
Die nächste Generation
Es geht nichtmal um Platin oder Gold.
Sondern um das gute alte original Siedler II - Veni, Vedi, Vici.

Selbiges läuft problemlos auf einem PIII und Win98 (*keine Überraschung*), es läuft (fast) problemlos auf einem XP2200 Notebook mit WinXP auf aktuellem Stand (bissl COM-Port-Mecker beim starten) - aber es läuft nicht auf meinem Hauptrechner mit quasi identischem Win XP.
Nicht einmal die Installation startet. Statt dessen erscheint kurz ein Fenster und verschwindet sofort. Kopiere ich die Installation vom Notebook, gilt das Gleiche für die eigentlichen Startdateien (start.bat bzw. siedlerII.exe) - nur die Notfallvariante (nostart.bat & s2.exe) halten etwas länger durch, verabschieden sich aber nach kurzer Zeit mit Fehlern. (cmd.exe, "Die NTVDM-CPU hat einen ungültigen Befehl entdeckt. *kryptische Zahlenkolonne, vermutlich Speicheradresse*")
Kompatibilitätsmodi und sonstige Einstellungen helfen bislang nicht weiter, der offizielle Patch macht keinen Unterschied.

Ideen, was es sein könnte/was man gegen machen kann?

Mehrstündige Recherchen haben nur ergeben, dass das Spiel ein bißchen anspruchsvoll in Bezug auf VESA-Treiber ist. Aber soll mir keiner erzählen, dass das die S3-onboard vom Notebook da unter XP etwas brauchbares zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## bschicht86 (25. August 2009)

Habe dieses Spiel ebenfalls.

Perfekt unter Win98SE.

Glaube, unter XPPro SP1 mit Athlon 64 4200X2 (939) 2GB RAM, 2900XT, A8R32-MVP lief es bei mir eigentlich auch, werde heut Abend noch mal nachschauen und Bescheid geben.

Übrigens, ist dein Haupt-Sys irgendwo gelistet? Bzw, woraus besteht es?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2009)

Im Tagebuch in der Sig könnte man es finden, aber kurz und knapp:
Pentium E5300
Gigabyte EP-45T-UD3R
9800GTX+

Aber hier liegt ja eher ein Softwareproblem vor.


----------



## bschicht86 (25. August 2009)

Hab bei mir mal getestet.

Siedler 2 Gold läuft ohne Mucken...

Veni Vidi Vici (Richtig?) stürzt ohne Kommentar beim laden eines Savegames bzw beginn einer neuen Kampange ab.

Anderes Problem hatte ich noch mit einer 1950Pro bei beiden.
Die 1950´er brachte ein farblich verunstaltete Oberfläche bei beiden Versionen. (Catalyst 8.4)
Erst bei einer 2900XT bzw 4870x2 waren die Farben wieder korrekt.

Hilft dir zwar wenig, aber warum nimmst du nicht Siedler 2 Gold, die Missionen sind bei beiden die gleichen, nur dass bei der Gold noch Welt-Missionen mit größeren Karten dabei sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2009)

Weil ich Gold gar nicht besitze 
Aber unabhängig davon: Savegames,... sind weit weit weg von allem, was ich bislang erreiche.


----------



## bschicht86 (26. August 2009)

Die Savegames sind mir auch nur von einem Win98-PC erhalten geblieben...

Eigentlich müsste es sich ja um ein Hardwareproblem handeln, wenn du schreibst, dass es auf deinem Notebook läuft...

Villeicht bringt eben diese GraKa gewisse Erfordernisse mit (oder eben nicht die neueren Technologien, die alte Software sich daran Aufhängen lässt), da das Spiel ja läuft.

Ein anderer Punkt ist die Mehrkerngeschichte...

Mein Server z.b. hat ein Linux-Programm (Intranator) dass sich an verschiedensten Stellen aufbaumelt, sobald ich auf das Board einen 2.ten Prozessor "aufrüste". (Athlon MP 2600+ @2,266GHz)

Habe einen Phemom 940 auf einem M3A32-MVP, dass die BIOS Option "Downcore" hat.
Werde heut Abend (wenn ich dazu komme), die Kiste auf einen Kern beschränken und es nochmal testen...


----------



## myvendetta (26. August 2009)

wie wärs mit ner dosbox oder win98 per vm?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2009)

Die Kerne könnten ein Ansatz sein, muss ich mal probieren. (kann man da irgendwas Anwendungs-spezifisch festlegen?)

Dosbox und VM sind immer eine denkbare Notlösung, wollte mir die Mühe aber ein andernmal machen. (bzw. endlich nen Retro-Rechner einrichten...)


----------



## bschicht86 (26. August 2009)

Habs gerade mit einem Kern probiert... ...Fehlanzeige.

Anwenderspezifisches Downcore ist mir nicht bekannt, ich hab mal was über cpu-z gelesen, wenn man es mit einem bestimmten Parameter in der Komandozeile in den Autostart legt, deaktiviert es eine vordefinierte Anzahl Kerne.
Ich habs halt im BIOS...

Andere Möglichkeiten:
Fehlerquelle GraKa(?)
Bsp:
Super Mario als DOS-Version (DF.exe bzw Mario.exe) gibt nur ein schwarzes Bild mit der ATI 9xxx bis zur X19xxx-Serie aus, hängt sich aber nicht auf.
Egal, welches OS.
Mit früheren Generationen funzt es einbandfrei und ab der HD2xxx-Serie auch, nur als "Diashow"

Vermutung darin, dass die GraKa eine Technik innehat, die Siedler 2 nicht mag und eben die Gold-Edition mit ebendieser zurechtkommt. (???)

Vermutung 2:
Zu schneller Prozessor (Cachegeschwindigkeiten)
Bsp:
Noch ein DOS-Spiel: Breakin (ähnlich BallaBalla für Win)
Es will selbst nicht auf einen 500´er K6-2 laufen. Schalte ich ein Progrämmchen namens "SlowDown" dazu (erzeugt eine Last für den Prozessor), läuft es in sauberer Speed. Allerdings verpufft die Last bei einem Phenom 940 mit 3,8GHz und einem Kern bei 2-3%.

Anderes Bsp:
Nächstes DOS-Game: Gobman. (Ähnlich Pacman)
Bei einem Prozzi mit L2-Cache, läuft dieses rasend schnell, ähnlich bei Spielen, die auf VSync angewiesen sind, es aber deaktiviert ist. 
Damals mit AthlonXP und A7N8X-E konnte man den L2-Cache im BIOS deaktivieren, mit dem Ergebnis, dass Gobman Normal lief.


----------



## DaxTrose (27. August 2009)

Mögliche Einstellungen an der s2.exe:
Per Rechtsklick auf die Datei s2.exe kann man weitere Einstellungen vornehmen:

In der Kategorie 'Sonstiges':

"Bildschirmschoner zulassen" deaktivieren 
"Exklusiver Modus" für die Maus aktivieren 
"Immer aussetzen" für den Hintergrund aktivieren 
In der Kategorie 'Kompatibilität':
"Programm im Kompabilitätsmodus ausführen für" aktivieren 
Kompabilitätsmodus Windows 95 auswählen 
Anzeigeeinstellungen "Mit 256 Farben ausführen" aktivieren 
"Bildschirmauflösung 640x480" aktivieren 
In der Kategorie 'Bildschirm': 
Vollbild aktivieren 

Gerüchteweise hat Siedler 2 unter der OEM oder Recoveryversion nicht funktioniert, bei der normalen Version (XP Home / XP Professional) funktioniert es meist fehlerlos. Allerdings tauchen immer wieder Meldungen auf, dass Siedler 2 trotz der Tipps nicht funktioniert.

Versuch außerdem mal die Herzfrequenz des Monitors auf 60Hz zu stellen, da ich weiß, dass S2 nur mit 60Hz lief.
Sonst weiß ich auch nix mehr!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

Hilft auch alles nichts. (im Gegenteil, jetzt stürzt es ohne Fehlermeldung ab)


----------

